# Beware of This Glyphosate Product



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

beware or be aware?



RM43™ 43% Glyphosate Plus Weed Preventer Total Vegetation Control

RM43™ offers season-long control of grasses, weeds, brush, vines and trees. This concentrate kills existing vegetation as well as prevents future growth of listed species. Use RM43™ only on locations where no vegetation growth is desired for up to one year.











nothing seems out of the ordinary given what it advertises itself to be.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Our farm stores, Lowes and HD all stock Glysophate products in both versions. I don't see anything unusual at all. Perhaps it is just your first experience.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Our farm stores, Lowes and HD all stock Glysophate products in both versions. I don't see anything unusual at all. Perhaps it is just your first experience.


I'll do my best to avoid posting information of no value to anyone from today forward.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'll do my best to avoid posting information of no value to anyone from today forward.


I surely didn't mean my post that way. It could be as simple as you had not seen such a product before and others have so it is a matter of something new for you but not others n


I think the bottom line of your post is:

Pay attention to what you are buying. While you may be used to a product being one way, there are often products out there that you may mistake for the product you are familiar with and you could end up with results you don't want n


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

And neither did I.

I don't think it was a wasted post at all. It will probably save a few people from making a terrible mistake. That particular label above does not prominently feature total kill for up to one year as do most of the products I see around here.


----------

